# Safari Can't Connect Online ...



## vja4Him (May 3, 2006)

Safari will no longer go online ... Just happened this morning. I tried rebooting the router many times. Also rebooted the Modem. Restarted my MacPro many times .... Trashed Safari and reinstalled fresh copy from Apple.

Safari still will not go online at all. Continue to get this error message:

"Safari can't connect to the server."

Safari can't open the page "http://www.google.com/" because Safari can't connect to the server "www.google.com".


----------



## vja4Him (May 3, 2006)

vja4Him said:


> Safari will no longer go online ... Just happened this morning. I tried rebooting the router many times. Also rebooted the Modem. Restarted my MacPro many times .... Trashed Safari and reinstalled fresh copy from Apple.
> 
> Safari still will not go online at all. Continue to get this error message:
> 
> ...


Tried this and now Safari is working again:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3278007


----------



## vja4Him (May 3, 2006)

A few days ago Safari would no longer go online, so I deleted the com.apple.Safari.plist file, then relaunched Safari and it worked!

This morning, I launched Safari, and it would not go online. I opened up Firefox with no problem, which is where I'm posting this message from.

I've tried trashing the com.apple.Safari.plist several times this morning, then relaunching Safari, but it will still not go online.

Any other ideas of how to solve this issue ... ???


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If it is indeed a hijack malware like the link suggested, it sounds like it is re-installing itself.

I would download and install one of the free virus/malware tools like clamXav or sophos and let it try to remove the malware entirely.


----------

